
YC Emails Out - lettergram
Rejection emails anyways
======
pedalpete
Just got mine, quite disappointed, I thought I had a decent chance. Keen to
hear the stats on applicants and interviews given.

------
uniquark000
I got mine too. Hehe. I applied for both the core and the fellowship programs.
Does it mean I was rejected by both? I just got one email.

~~~
tosaynet55
YC has already confirmed in another thread that the rejection apply to both,
sorry

------
hashvin
Just got mine aswell! haha. No worries though this does not dictate our
success. :) Best luck on your business.

------
atul7
We got our rejection now. We were certain of an invite for interview but then
such is life . Keep Hustling Guys

~~~
grimmfang
Jw how much monthly revenue did you have?

------
vit05
Reject too, it is really sad :(

Be called for the interview would be fun. I wish I could speak more and better
about the project directly to someone. Talking is better than presenting
something.

And as I received only two votes in the apply topic, I have no chance.

